# [2006] Amazing Coincidence/Silverleaf/Villages



## Texasbelle (Mar 18, 2006)

I requested Endless Escape [now Bonus Time] to The Villages and was put on the "wait" list.  Later same day, we were called to spend a free weekend, if we would spend an hour listening to information about their new Florida timeshare.  I said, "Oh, I was hoping you were calling about the weekend I had requested."  She said, "We have space for this program."  I said, "Okay."  Is this not an amazing coincidence?  If we had not needed to be in the Tyler area for a wedding, I probably would have asked for Galveston.  Silverleaf is setting aside units for people willing to listen to a sales pitch for Florida, I believe.


----------



## dcmoony (Mar 21, 2006)

Texasbelle, they keep telling us Orlando is sold out. However are they thinking of expanding it? Maybe presales? In addition, we had bought our very first timeshare from Silverleaf. Yea live and learn, However if you get in good with a person at member services and you can't get bonus time they can comp you in if you don't mind spending a hour talking with member services. They have units sitting for just that usage. However, they are very limited during the summer. Just another trick of Silverleaf we have learned.


----------



## revroe (Oct 29, 2007)

*"Update"*

The comp time "update" is, in fact, not an update but a sales pitch.  You start out with one person, but soon he or she is leaving to send in another person in a suit to offer you a blue week somewhere.  If you don't mind two or three hours of sales pitches in exchange for three free nights and $50, it's worth it, but the "update" part is maybe 10 minutes ("Do you know about the water park?"  "Do you know about Colorado?") and the rest discussion about possible purchases.  We did get the three nights and the money and had a good time but the update session got kind of intense there for a while.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 29, 2007)

This seems to be happening too often and I am beginning to wonder if Corp is getting names off the bonus waiting list....  lol   anyways Corp has units set aside just for this at Piney and Villages and maybe Hill Country too.  I know we have been offered two night stays in Galveston but in a Hotel not at Seaside.  They don't have enough units there.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll never forget our first timeshare presentation, which was at Silverleaf's The Villages in Flint, Texas.  It has been THE worst presentation thus far.  Worse than Westgate, which was the best, btw.  

The above poster is right.  It's like they don't understand the word "no".  They send person after person after person over to you.  It got really irritating.  

Having said that, because we were not timeshare owners, the Silverleaf presentation did prompt me to search more info about timeshares on the internet.  Thankfully and luckily, our first timeshare purchase was a resale.  Whew!!  

Later on down the road, we were able to purchase a blue week at this resort for only $325.  Talk about cheap compared to the price they were offering..


----------



## SLeaf_owner (Apr 11, 2008)

Silverleaf does come on very strong at the sale presentations and the so-called updates.  However, when ever they call offering a free stay, we usually take them up on it.  It is the best way to get into places like Hill Country,which almost never has bonus time available.


----------

